# London's 1st Birthday Celebration Photos!!!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#9932CC">London's 1st Birthday is on December 20th, but we decided to celebrate early as I am going out of town to visit my sister and won't be returning until the evening of the 20th (weather permitting). I didn't want to worry about the risk of me being snowed out and not being able to drive home on her birthday, so we played it safe! There are too many photos for me to edit right now, so I apologize for the red-eye, etc. I hope you enjoy! :drinkup: 













































</span>*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Aaahhhhh...she's so precious! :wub: Happy early birthday London! Looks like you got some very cute things


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London had such a great time opening her gifts and playing with the tissue & bows! She started getting static in her hair from running around (as you can see in her new harness picture!), and by the end, she was EXHAUSTED!

Special Thank-You to Angelyn @ TickledPinkBoutique for the custom rainbow step-in-harness, and also to Lynn @ AYuppiePuppie for the Botique of Paws Strawberry Pupcake sweater! *


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cute! I don't think London :wub: minds if it's early - better than late! Have a great trip!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my London, your birthday party looks so nice, you are such a pretty girl and I love your haircut!!! I wish I would get that many presents on my birthday~~~ :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 14 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689446


> [/B]


Happy 1st Birthday London!!!! I love this picture because it looks like she's smiling!!  And who wouldn't be smiling after all those goodies she got for being the birthday girl!!! What a lucky pup!!!


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

Too cute Lisa!!!
London is very lucky to have you as a mommy


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like quite the celebration, what a lucky baby! What an adorable girl!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Happy 'early' Birthday to London, what a precious little girl.

Love the photos, she got lots of great pressies.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

London - you lucky girl! What a fun birthday! I love the pink pony and the sweater. That picture of her all sacked out with her new toys is soooo cute!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet pictures! So Cute!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG...too cute! Happy 1st Birthday to London :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Happy early Birthday London!

She looks so cute. I LOVE her new sweater, that is just adorable! 

Thanks for sharing her special day with us


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She does look like she is smiling along with her sheep! Happy early birthday Landon!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 14 2008, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689446


> [/B]


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... She is smiling in that picture!! Happy birthday London!!!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

London looks great! (I love her hair cut) Looks like she had a fun early birthday.
Happy Birthday London!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

happy Birthday sweetie!! Those photos are so cute...she looks very very happy with her b'day gifts... and rightfully so!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

London you look so pretty with all that purple tissue paper around you. I love the last picture in your first post, Lisa. I too love the one of her and her new little lamb smiling. Then they both fall over asleep. Cute! I love her rainbow halter. That sweater is popular lately and looks lovely on all the pups. It is a beautiful sweater and she looks so cute in it. I hope to remember your birthday when it gets here, London. Just in case I slip up I will wish you a very early happy birthday today.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww happy first birthday london! you got so many goodies!! you look so pleased with them!

...i couldn't help but notice...there was a color theme. =]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like London good some nice gifts! :biggrin: Cute harness, sweater, and toys! I love that picture of her with the loot. hehe :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

[attachment=45498:Birthday.gif]

arty: *Happy Birthday London!!!!* arty: 

Your Mommy and Daddy got you some great gifts!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh this is precious!! Happy early birthday, sweetheart!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, London! :Flowers 2: We can see that your mom loves you so much! And she loves you in pink! :thumbsup:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! London is so cute!! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a wonderful birthday party and the guest of honor is just a doll.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Early Birthday London. It looks like you got alot of nice presents. I love her pony, may i ask where you got it from?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, beautiful London. Such a smiley girl!
xoxoxo


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*pheeew london, that looks like quite some birthdayaction!!









:heart: :heart: :yes: 


london looks very adorable in her little jumper. it look all soft and cosy, just like london herself :wub:  
I hope you enjoyed that birthday party of yours, even if it was early.

this picture is so wonderful pure happieness :wub: :wub: :wub: 








*


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday London. I love that picture of her in her little jersey with her toys. She looks like a little toy. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Such great pictures, she's a big girl now and what a cutie :wub: :wub: I can't believe how fast time has gone by!!
:celebrate - fireworks: Happy Birthday London :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

artytime: Happy Birthday London! :celebrate - fireworks: Lovely pics of your little princess.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 14 2008, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689613


> Happy Early Birthday London. It looks like you got alot of nice presents. I love her pony, may i ask where you got it from?[/B]


It's actually just a My Little Pony plush doll...they have them at Toys R Us, Walmart, etc. I happened to find the one I got at Ross for 1/2 the price, though! LOL ...Everything is sewn, there are no plastic pieces, so it's safe for her to play with. She loves the ribbons on it. 

Thank you everyone for the sweet comments on London & her 1st Birthday celebration! We had so much fun! She loves all of her new things, and I can't wait until the snow dries up on the ground so I can try out London's new step-in!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy early birthday pretty girl London. :wub: Glad you got some great gifts & had a wonderful day.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy 1st birthday London!!!! Your Mama certainly spoiled you....your gifts look so pretty and special! I love the My Little Pony!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Happy Birthday, London! The pics looked like alot of fun!!


----------

